# Broken PVC



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

pudge565 said:


> Is there an easy way to repair broken PVC conduit that is already in use? It would be very detrimental to have to disconnect the wires and pull them back to make the repair. The conduit is either 3/4 or 1.


 yes they make an approved sleve that comes apart.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> yes they make an approved sleve that comes apart.


Thank you. You wouldn't happen to know the name of the product or the manufacturer by any chance would you?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

There are many I am sure, here is one.


http://www.conduitrepair.com/


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

pudge565 said:


> Is there an easy way to repair broken PVC conduit that is already in use? It would be very detrimental to have to disconnect the wires and pull them back to make the repair. The conduit is either 3/4 or 1.


The link is for a 4' but they have other sizes too. http://www.platt.com/product.aspx?zpid=321684

heres a thread also.. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/4-fix-20305/


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Another thread comes to mind:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/idiot-backhoe-operators-14246/


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> yes they make an approved sleve that comes apart.


Supply house swore they were only for 2" and larger. They lied...........


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's a pic of all I have left, I order'd a 4' piece of 1-1/4" and 4' piece of 1" repair conduit a few years ago and I am down to a just a small piece. I was never happy with how big the gap was between the OD of the broken piece and the ID of the repair piece.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

And this stuff is rated for underground use? 


I have a swimming pool wiring catastrophe coming up and soon as the snow melts and this material would be perfect if it's rated for underground use.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Yup.....


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

That repair stuff looks less effective than splitting the next sized conduit down the middle and gluing it on and tightening on some hose clamps... I know it isn't listed...

jus' sayin'.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

That looks tasty!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> That repair stuff looks less effective than splitting the next sized conduit down the middle and gluing it on and tightening on some hose clamps... I know it isn't listed...
> 
> jus' sayin'.


I've done it plenty of times, I've use solar seal or a similar product to adhere the split piece to the broken one prior to clamping it down as well, it works great.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> That repair stuff looks less effective than splitting the next sized conduit down the middle and gluing it on and tightening on some hose clamps... I know it isn't listed...
> 
> jus' sayin'.


All I can say is that I was not impressed by the stuff but....it did pass an inspection when some turd wrestlers broke a couple conduits in a restaurant remodel I did a few years ago. They broke the pipes adding in waste lines for a new bathroom.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> All I can say is that I was not impressed by the stuff but....it did pass an inspection when some turd wrestlers broke a couple conduits in a restaurant remodel I did a few years ago. They broke the pipes adding in waste lines for a new bathroom.


I call 'em turd herders.

And I have the same black Rubbermaid cart you have in your truck.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Here's a pic of all I have left, I order'd a 4' piece of 1-1/4" and 4' piece of 1" repair conduit a few years ago and I am down to a just a small piece. I was never happy with how big the gap was between the OD of the broken piece and the ID of the repair piece.


You have to buy the split transition coupling too


----------

